# How was your Labor Day?



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Labor day this year happened to fall on my girlfriend's birthday, so we went out to part of the Atchafalaya Basin (Lake Bigeaux) out here and rented a party barge with a friend for a few hours and just rode around having fun (doing donuts and trying to jump wake from other boats in a big party barge with a little Mercury 40 on it is a blast lol). The day before, we had gone to the Creole Zydeco festival and indulged in some excellent food.

Here's some pictures of the area we went to on Monday (I didn't take these). We have some extremely beautiful scenery down here in southern Louisiana.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

nice pics, beautiful. however when I see those pictures I think GATORS


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> nice pics, beautiful. however when I see those pictures I think GATORS


Yep, tons of gators. Usually, we would have seen tens if not hundreds on our trip, but yesterday we didn't see a single one, so we figured if they weren't out on the bank, they were underwater just waiting for us. We decided not to go swimming in the water.. lol


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i spent mine at work, ut i got time and a half so im not complaining


----------

